# Intense Tracer VP Lager Kit



## Paolo (11. März 2010)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein Intense Tracer VP Lager Set bekomme und was es kostet?
Oder hat evtl. jemand so etwas sogar rumliegen und möchte es verkaufen? 
Danke.


----------



## SVK1899 (11. März 2010)

probiers mal hier:

HIBIKE :: Intense Erstazteile für Tracer VP Mod. '09


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

